# Custom Handle by PCPken for cost of shipping



## Migraine (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

Recently bought a custom handle and when the maker shipped someone else's handle he accidentally sent it to my address.

He very kindly said I could keep it. It arrived yesterday and it's beautiful, but it's for a Yanagiba (which I don't own). Thought it might go on my Petty but it's too long.

I'd therefore rather pass it forward than have it sit around not being used/loved. Don't feel right trying to sell it since I didn't buy it.

It'd be nice if it could go to someone who is newer into the game or maybe wouldn't have the funds to splash out on a handle otherwise, but really so long as it's loved I don't mind.

Not sure what exactly the rules are on linking to people's pages and stuff but it's this handle:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmG_a6TAtE2/?taken-by=pcpken

Happy to ship anywhere (might not be super quick to do it as I'm on call all weekend, yuk) provided you cover shipping.

Thanks


----------



## McMan (Aug 16, 2018)

I'll take it. For a 240mm Takeda suji.
Will look awesome!


----------



## McMan (Aug 16, 2018)

Super generous offer, too. 
Big thanks.


----------



## Migraine (Aug 16, 2018)

Sold! To the...flying sandwich?


----------



## crockerculinary (Aug 16, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL handle. nice of you to pay it forward like this.


----------



## McMan (Aug 16, 2018)

Migraine said:


> Sold! To the...flying sandwich?


"Cheezy Beef with Hot. Dipped."

I hope you don't mind if I send you this as a cheers


----------



## Gjackson98 (Aug 16, 2018)

Wow! great people and beautiful handle! Congrats to whoever got it!


----------



## Tler (Aug 17, 2018)

Stunning and very generous of you. Great to see people pay it forward


----------



## Vils (Aug 18, 2018)

Wonderful, could see it on a couple of my knives.


----------



## Kippington (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow that's a sexy handle. What an odd mistake to make, shipping it to the wrong person...


----------



## labor of love (Aug 18, 2018)

You’re a good man, migraine.


----------



## nevin (Aug 20, 2018)

Both Migraine and Dr. Ken are both nice gentlemen!!!!


----------



## Migraine (Aug 20, 2018)

On it's way 

Hope it arrives safe and sound and you enjoy it for years to come.


----------

